# Unnendlicher Akkuverbrauch LG 4X HD



## thelastone (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab das Handy seit gut nem Monat, normal hat der Akku bei mir imma so 2 Tage gehalten also am ersten Tag in der Früh abgesteckt und am nächsten am Abend wieder an, wenn ichs wirklich viel benutzt hab is nach einem Tag schon relativ leer gwesn aber naja so weit so gut...

Seit 2-3 Tagen is mir jez aufgefallen dass der Akku immer kürzer haltet heute wars dann schon besonders schlimm das Ding hat ganze 7h 55m 13s gehalten 
Jez kommts 

Telefon inaktitiv 7:39.56 -> 46%
Handy Standby (Mobilfunkt) 6:10:07 -> 42%
Android System -> 8%
Anzeige 12m11s -> 2%
Android OS-> 2%

Davon hatte ich die letzten 2 Stunden oder sowas in der Richtung den Funk komplett aus also Flugmodus wegen ner Prüfung auf der UNI, normalerweiße haltet des mit Energie Saver Option da die bei dem Handy kommt dann noch ewig, also ich bin schonmal mehr alsn Tag damit ausgekommen aber jez warn die 30% in weniger als 2h weg ohne dass ich das Handy auch nur einmal angegriffen hätte und im Flugmodus wars dazu auch noch.

Könnts ihr mir bitte sagen woher das Problem kommen könnte?


----------



## shinobi2611 (3. Mai 2013)

Evtl. hast du ne App installiert die dir massig am Akku frisst. So ein Problem hatte ich auch einmal mit einer App (aber anderes Handy) da war nach 5std. trotz das ich nichts mit dem Handy gemacht habe der Akku leer.

Stell deine Datenverbindung evtl. noch aus wenn du sie nicht brauchst und auch dein Allways On W-Lan würde ich deaktivieren wenn du nicht in der nähe bist.

Ansonsten einfach mal beobachten und evtl. Apps löschen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2013)

Die Facebook App zbsp. der Negativklassiker bei den Akkuvernichtern, schließt sich nie und läuft immer im Hintergrund mit.
Bei den Akkueinstellungen kannst dir dir aber normalerweise anzeigen lassen was am meisten verbraucht.
Im Zweifel mach einen Werksreset.


----------



## Moerli_me (3. Mai 2013)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal eine App laden, dass dir den exakten akkuverbrauch pro app und so liefern kann. 
Diese decken starke Akkuverbraucher auf.
Bsp: Watchdog Task Manager

So kannst du eventuell mal Apps im Keim ersticken die sehr viel CPU Zeit und sonstiges verbrauchen.
Auch Takskiller können viel Akku verbrauchen. 

Hast du den Tag über Datendienste wie HSDPA/UMTS angestellt? Denn der "Mobilfunk" Akkuverbauch ist bei dir ungewöhlich hoch. 
- Solltest du immer nur dann einschalten wenn du auch wirklich surfst. Spart wirklich VIEL Akku.
Wie viel Empfang hast du (in dB) dort wo du dich immer aufhältst?

Was auch eine Möglichkeit ist, ist das Handy auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen um alles zu bereinigen. Aber das machen die wenigsten wirklich gerne wie ich herrausgefunden habe 

Natürlich kannst du auch mal überlegen einen neuen Akku zu kaufen.. ich weiß nicht wie lange die wirklich halten aber ich schätze die Lebensdauer nicht all zu hoch bei dieser Dauerbelastung.
- Kannst ja mal mit einer App wie "Battery Health" überprüfen wie es um deinen Akku steht .. ich weiß nicht wie akkurat diese Apps sind aber .. kannst ja mal schaun


----------



## thelastone (5. Mai 2013)

Danke mal für die Antworten komischer weiße hab ich jez mal nichts geändert bis auf die Push Funktion des Outlook Email Clients die is jez aber wieder an und td haltets wieder 2 TAGE???

ICh schalt WLan nur ein wenn ichs brauch und wenn ichs danach wieder einsteck dann schau ich im TaskManager nach dass wirklich alles aus is.

Datenverbindung will ich nicht wirklich ausschalten wegen Emails und FB Nachrichten Whatsapp usw...

Wo kann ich nachschauen was für APP da so viel verbraucht weiter als so wies aufgelistet is bin ich nicht gkeommen 
Was ich auch noch draufgekommen bin dass ich an dem Tag nen Traffic von 300MB hatte aber ka woher der kam.

Akku wird wohl nicht defekt sein wenn das Gerät gerade mal ein Monat alt is 

Aber ich hol mir mal son App Dings und schau mal wenns wieder auftritt.


----------



## shinobi2611 (6. Mai 2013)

Dein Traffic kommt aus deiner Datenverbindung E-Mail, Whatsapp FB usw. da diese sich ja ständig aktualisieren.  Aber wie einige schon erwähnt haben raubt am meisten die Facebook App deinen Akku aus.

Es gibt viele Alternativen für die Facebook App die nicht so massig Akku fressen.


----------



## Moerli_me (8. Mai 2013)

Datenverbindung scheint bei dir der Hauptgrund für den hohen Akkuverbrauch zu sein. 
Wenn du ununterbrochen mit dem Datennetz (HSDPA/UMTS) verbunden bist und dadurch emails alle paar minuten aktualisierst und sonst noch internetdienste im Hintergrund laufen verbraucht die wirklich viel Akku, und damit meine ich wirklich viel. (Nicht so viel wie bei tethering, aber das verbaucht auch nicht umsonst so viel Akku wegen (unter anderem) der Datenverbindung)
Vielleicht kannst du die Aktualisierungsrate vergrößern und wenn du mal grad was machst wo du nicht gestört werden willst schalt die Datenverbindung aus. Bewirkt einiges


----------

